# Accurip alternative software



## Mediajon (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi

I'm sorry if I am asking this question again but I couldn't find such post here. My question is about accurip. I just tried accurip software and is very good I think, because I got the result I wanted. But the price is very high, does anybody know another alternative software to accurip that's cheaper than accurip?

Thanks


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't know the price but check out Wilflex Easyart www.wilflexeasyart.com it's a photoshop plug-in.


----------



## PhilR (May 3, 2011)

GraphicGuy said:


> Don't know the price but check out Wilflex Easyart www.wilflexeasyart.com it's a photoshop plug-in.


Wilflex Easy Art is $299 but it isn't a RIP. You would still need RIP software to output the halftones.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Ghost script and ghost Veiw are free. Filmmaker has a lite version for the 1100,1400. The full Rip is $100 cheaper then accurip and produces much better results then accurip. The also offer a trial.


----------



## PhilR (May 3, 2011)

sben763 said:


> Ghost script and ghost Veiw are free. Filmmaker has a lite version for the 1100,1400. The full Rip is $100 cheaper then accurip and produces much better results then accurip. The also offer a trial.


So long as you don't live outside the USA/AUS/NZ. In the UK Filmmaker costs nearly double the US price.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

PhilR said:


> Wilflex Easy Art is $299 but it isn't a RIP. You would still need RIP software to output the halftones.


No you don't need a rip with Autoart. You don't have to have a rip to print seps, I've never used one or ever owned one.
That's another piece of wrong information people are saying on these threads.
Wrong Info:
1) Everything has to be vector
2) You have to have a rip to prints seps


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, you don't NEED a RIP, vector art, a printer, or a computer to make seps and print, quit any time you want to.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Wilflex does have a halftone converter. Here is the problem with most halftone converters, when doing gradients where the change in % you can almost see a line where it stops instead of a smooth transition. I can't speak for wilflex as I have never used it but it is a plug in and uses the Photoshop functions to convert to halftones. Something a RIP can do that a converter can't is increase ink density. The excetion is Simple Seps does increase ink density. You can do that manually though. 

I don't see a lot of people saying you have to have a RIP to print seps but to print halftones is a more correct statement. I printed halftones for years with no RIP. It saves me a step converting and and I print all channels black. Also Filmmaker has settings that can be used to set your dot gain and all kinds of advantages that that make artwork faster for me and has really elevated printing when it comes to simulated process prints with effects that I couldn't do with manually converting or any plug ins and I own 5 Photoshop plugins (ultra seps, tseps, Steve Yates's plug in, color seps, I can't remember the name of the 5th and they all have a halftone converter. For Corel Draw the Simple Seps plug in does a fine job creating halftones and can increase ink density. Every program has its pros and cons though. 

I do see the vector comment a lot. But when it comes to raster files they need to be high quality, high resolution and at least close to the size you need. What you need to realize that the forum is full of people learning to print and they only know what they are told like It has to be vector which is the way they learned and quite frankly it is easier to color seperate a file that's vector then raster without any add ons or plug ins doing it manually. 

Sorry to rant but there is more way to skin a deer the hunter will just tear it off to process its meat where as the taxidermist will take care using very shap knives and skill to remove the hide. Did the both accomplish the samething YES but with much differnt results. Do you want to process meat or make a trophy?


----------



## tshirtcreature (Jan 15, 2013)

Ultra seps is a Photoshop plug in with nice features! Color separation, halftone output, simulated process color separation and a lot more!


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

ScreenFoo said:


> Well, you don't NEED a RIP, vector art, a printer, or a computer to make seps and print, quit any time you want to.


 Someone needs a nap!


----------



## Mediajon (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi

Thank you for your messages. I don't need halftone color separations, just I want to print my vector file on a film. Without RIP software I cannot get good results. Not printing black. Until now I just tried Accurip, now I should try Filmmaker, is there any other software like this, if you know one please give your ideas.

Thanks


----------



## railstud (May 3, 2010)

In use coreldraw. Is there a free rip plugin for that?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Mediajon said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for your messages. I don't need halftone color separations, just I want to print my vector file on a film. Without RIP software I cannot get good results. Not printing black. Until now I just tried Accurip, now I should try Filmmaker, is there any other software like this, if you know one please give your ideas.
> 
> Thanks


If you don't need halftones. 100% CMYK printing - YouTube. Watch this it doesn't matter printer brand. Use a photo setting and a photo paper setting and you should get very dark films.

There is always ghost script but that is mainly for halftones. 

Just an FYI those selling and using the Pirated ver of accurip it contains a call home feature that will steal your personal info. It's not worth the hassle. Buy it if your gonna use it.


----------



## speedyteesny (Dec 31, 2012)

Send me your info and I can give you options off the air


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

railstud said:


> In use coreldraw. Is there a free rip plugin for that?



No plug in. Ghost script is free. If your not needing halftones use the post above to increase ink density.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

GraphicGuy said:


> Someone needs a nap!


I'm well rested, don't worry. 

I shouldn't have put the sarcastic smiley--I love screen printing without touching a computer. Not very profitable, but I do it for my own stuff on a regular basis.

But seriously, it seems as if so many printers are so spoiled with equipment, they don't realize what is possible with the next to nothing--while for most, next to nothing is very difficult to acquire...

As far as the OP is concerned, I'd +1 Filmmaker, finally getting into it, and it's a great chunk of software for the money.

It's on sale at Atlas--pretty rare to see any discount on this kind of stuff.

http://atlasscreensupply.net/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=114


----------



## tshirtcreature (Jan 15, 2013)

I get really dark film positives with HP Design jet 111 and photoshop. In photoshop print settings use monochromatic ink setting and over lay each layer with black just to be sure. HP 24" wide designjet- $895
Epson 24" wide $$$$- OUCH!


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

GraphicGuy said:


> No you don't need a rip with Autoart. You don't have to have a rip to print seps, I've never used one or ever owned one.
> That's another piece of wrong information people are saying on these threads.
> Wrong Info:
> 1) Everything has to be vector
> 2) You have to have a rip to prints seps


I don't think most people are saying you have to have a rip to print seps... Seps can be created in your art software. I think the reason people recommend RIP software is because it is hard to get dark films on epson printers without a RIP. My output films are way way darker coming out of my RIP software than directly from any art software I use.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I would search around on eBay too for accurip if you don't want to buy it new.


----------

